# The Losers



## illmatic (Jan 29, 2010)

​_Based on the DC Comics title, the film centers upon the members of an elite U.S. Special Forces unit sent into the Bolivian jungle on a search and destroy mission. The team--Clay, Jensen, Roque, Pooch and Cougar--find themselves the target of a lethal betrayal instigated from inside by a powerful enemy known only as Max. Presumed dead, the group makes plans to even the score when they're joined by the mysterious Aisha, a beautiful operative with her own agenda. Working together, they must remain deep undercover while tracking the heavily-guarded Max, a ruthless man bent on embroiling the world in a new high-tech global war.

The Losers, Directed by Sylvain White & starring Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Zoe Saldana, Chris Evans, Idris Elba, Columbus Short, Holt McCallany, Oscar Jaenada, Jason Patric and Peter Macdissi. 

The action-thriller opens in theaters on April 23_.

Trailer - "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

Badass comic, let's hope the movie is at least 1/10th as good.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2010)

This is one of those things that has the potential to be very entertaining, or very stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Looks interesting.*


 


I've never read the comic myself, but I'm always up for a movie based on a comic book. They usually turn out alright if they aren't the third one.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2010)

the gun hand thing was cool.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

i didn't say it didn't look interesting, I'm just saying that the comic was one of the best comics of the last decade and they have big shoes to fill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't say that you didn't say that it didn't look interesting, you obviously didn't understand what I was doing. 

I'm surprised this is the first I've heard about this movie seeing as how it's coming out in April.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

only problem I have so far is that Aisha should be a purely arabic character, but I'm willing to give Saldana a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

You're lucky they didn't just get a black woman to play her. Or, even worse, a random blonde.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks cool, was thinking of reading the comic and now I think I will.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2010)

Meh.  Reminds me of Smoking Aces.  

Honestly... this movie, The Expendables, and A-Team all seem to have the same plots.  lol.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> This is one of those things that has the potential to be very entertaining, or very stupid.



More likely the latter.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll wait for the reviews.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 30, 2010)

Could it be that this time the bad guy actually succeeds?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  Reminds me of Smoking Aces.


if yo uread the comic you'd see how this is quite possibly one of the stupidest comments one could make, but _I know you won't_ so fuck it. 

Though I concede the fact that the trailer gives this impression.



> Honestly... this movie, The Expendables, and A-Team all seem to have the same plots.  lol.



The comic was sort of a homage to the original A-Team concept.  the fact its coming out so soon as the remake is a bit unfortunate


now everyone here go read the comic or I will come to your houses and wreck up the place (then sell your children's organs to zoos for meat)   It's _that_ good.  I read a _lot_ of comics, but I can quite honestly say the Losers by Andy Diggle and Jock (before anyone asks, no this is not his real name) was one of the best I've read.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it sounds pretty cool though, doubt I'd read the comic but perhaps will try and see this movie 

Poster is a bit deceiving, thought it was going to be a cartoon movie at first.  Actually glad it isn't though, real life seems like it could be awesome going by the trailer.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

Poster is done by Jock and was done right after casting.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, is that the comic artist then?  And he drew the actors?  Okay, then that is pretty clever.  Figured by the cover it was all animated though


----------



## illmatic (Feb 11, 2010)

The big screen adaptation of DC Comics  "The Losers" will now open on June 4, instead of April 9. The Losers move to June 4th puts the movie in theaters just one week before Fox's "The A-Team".


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

OH FUCK. Fox is producing The A-Team movie? D:

PLEASE OH PLEASE BE GOOD.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2010)

Movie looks meh 

Aisha ain't look like the hot crazy Arabic bitch she was in the comics.  

Also what the hell? Where's Clay's stogie? The man s'pose to be a cool chain smoking friend. Also plz dun tell they're changing how the CIA and Max  betrayed Clay
 Roque Jensen and Pooch.  

The atmosphere of the movie  reminds me of Lucky Slevin n' Rock n rolla. The former being good the other ass.   

Also they better do a sequel

Ain't no way in fucking hell this story can be told in
one movie.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Movie looks meh
> 
> Aisha ain't look like the hot crazy Arabic bitch she was in the comics.
> 
> ...



I liked Rock N Rolla much more than Slevin, and Blaze they can't tell a 32 comic story in 2hours so they are forced to change the plot, but they have kept the sharp humor the casting(for the most part) is spot on and it looks awesome


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I liked Rock N Rolla much more than Slevin, and Blaze they can't tell a 32 comic story in 2hours so they are forced to change the plot, but they have kept the sharp humor the casting(for the most part) is spot on and it looks awesome



yeah but here's the thing Im worried it'll be more comical then  actiony like it was in the comics. So long as they keep Aishas psychotic gun-play then I'm good.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 8, 2010)

Extended Losers Trailer


----------



## illmatic (Apr 13, 2010)

comebacks
Film Clip - "I Have A Business Proposition"
comebacks
Film Clip - "You've Been Chopper Jacked"
comebacks
Film Clip - "We're Under Attack"
comebacks
Film Clip - "Don't You Two Feel So Much Better?"
comebacks
Film Clip - "Where's Your Gun Jensen?"
comebacks
Film Clip - "That's A Great Hat"
comebacks
Film Clip - "Take Him"


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw the commercial last night and it was sick.

I plan to read the comic very soon. It'll be the only comic I've ever read besides Planetary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I forgot it was based on a comic book. I'm going to have to wait for the DVD on this one though. I'm going to watch Iron Man 2 and Kick-Ass when they come out, I'm not made out of money.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 14, 2010)

<- Link


----------



## illmatic (Apr 24, 2010)

DON'T STOP BELIEVIN'


----------

